# ANTWERPEN / ANTWERP / ANVERS / アントウェルペン



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Flanders' largest city, home to diamonds and a seaport.

Statue of Peter Paul Rubens with the city's cathedral in the background:


Antwerpen / Antwerp

Close-up of the cathedral (_Onze-Lieve-Vrouwekathedraal)_ tower. Consecrated in 1521, its 2nd tower was never completed.


Onze-Lieve-Vrouwekathedraal


Antwerpen / Antwerp


Antwerpen / Antwerp

Antwerp's city hall and the "Brabo Fountain". The Brabo fountain depicts how the city (supposedly) received its name.

According to folklore, and as celebrated by the statue in front of the town hall, the city got its name from a legend involving a mythical giant called Antigoon who lived near the river Scheldt. He exacted a toll from those crossing the river, and for those who refused, he severed one of their hands and threw it into the river Scheldt. Eventually, the giant was slain by a young hero named Brabo, who cut off the giant's own hand and flung it into the river. Hence the name Antwerpen, from Dutch hand werpen—akin to Old English hand and wearpan (= to throw), which has changed to today's warp.​
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antwerp#Origin_of_the_name


Antwerpen / Antwerp City Hall


Antwerpen / Antwerp

to be continued...


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Antwerpen / Antwerp


Antwerpen / Antwerp


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Antwerp's "Grote Markt". Similar to its namesake in Brussels, it's full of awesome facades:


Grote Markt Antwerp


Antwerp / Antwerpen


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Antwerpen Centraal:


Antwerpen Centraal


Antwerp

City Hall:


Antwerpen Stadhuis


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Antwerpen / Antwerp

Antwerpen Centraal:


Antwerpen Centraal


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

It´s a wonderful city! Keep them coming :cheers:


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks


Antwerpen Centraal


Antwerpen / Antwerp


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Antwerp :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Boerentoren, built between 1929-32:


Boerentoren Antwerpen / Antwerp


Antwerpen / Antwerp


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful series of images from Antwerp....:cheers:


----------



## Ap_Recife (Apr 26, 2004)

Beautiful city. So many nice buildings.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

I've never been to Antwerp, but have heard good things about it. A city of culture and design I've been told, and by the looks of it, great architecture too. I would like to go just to see the grand railway station which I've seen in pictures. Someone once described Antwerp as the 'Milan of the low countries'. So, is Antwerp a beautiful city? Of course that is subjective, but by popular concensus what would it be considered I wonder?

Also, is this building part of the railway station and what is it exactly? 










Thanks!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

That's actually a shopping center, about half a kilometer away from the train station. I'm not sure how big fashion is in Antwerp but it's definitely quite a nice city imo.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Groenplaats Antwerpen


Antwerpen / Antwerp


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Antwerpen / Antwerp

Grote Markt...fantastic square:


Grote Markt Antwerp


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Antwerpen / Antwerp


Antwerpen / Antwerp


Antwerp Brabo Fountain


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ Lovely pictures! :cheers:



skymantle said:


> I've never been to Antwerp, but have heard good things about it. A city of culture and design I've been told, and by the looks of it, great architecture too. I would like to go just to see the grand railway station which I've seen in pictures. Someone once described Antwerp as the 'Milan of the low countries'. So, is Antwerp a beautiful city? Of course that is subjective, but by popular concensus what would it be considered I wonder?
> 
> Also, is this building part of the railway station and what is it exactly?
> 
> ...



No, it's not part of the railway station like Kampflamm said it's a "shoppingcenter" called Stadsfeestzaal.

This is how the inside looks like 

















(Sorry for posting 2 pics in your thread Kampflamm , hope you don't mind )


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

Mindblowing as usual


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great pics of a great city. Was there last weekend for the gorgeous Jazz Middelheim Festival. This city has got the right vibes! 
Keep them coming Kampflamm!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ I hope so, but I'm afraid Kampflamm really just visit the old center. What should be a pitty.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Here's what I did...I spent 2-3 hours walking around the city center then it was just too hot to go on any other phototaking sprees (must have been 37°C that weekend). :dizzy: I did take some more shots around the opera though.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Antwerpen Stadhuis


Opera Antwerp


Antwerp


Rubenshuis Antwerpen


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Grote Markt Antwerpen


Antwerp


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Antwerp is so amazing, very nice. Thanks for these updates


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Antwerpen


Antwerpen


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Kampflamm said:


> Antwerpen


^^ Very original angle! Great pic.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

You really have an eye for a great and special shot. I know where every picture was taken, but I never looked at the buildings and places like this. Fantastic work!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great updates indeed, like this one: http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8465/8150812634_694bdb055a_o.jpg


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks guys.



Wapper said:


> You really have an eye for a great and special shot. I know where every picture was taken, but I never looked at the buildings and places like this. Fantastic work!


Well, it's what I try to do. Visit the touristy areas at an Asian pace while attempting to take somewhat unusual pics. 


Antwerp


Antwerp


Antwerp


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

BTW, does anyone know if the building in the center underwent some sort of postwar remodeling? Cause parts of the roof and upper floors on the left look somewhat odd.

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8198/8153866367_5c7e85a194_o.jpg


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

It's the Hansa House, one of the oldest office buildings in the city. It's built between 1897 and 1901 by a German banker. The western wing that you mean was indeed extended with an additional floor, but I can't figure when.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Grote Markt Antwerp


Antwerp


Antwerp


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Antwerpen Centraal railway station:


Antwerpen-Centraal


Antwerp


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful updates! kay:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks. 


Antwerp


Antwerp


Rubenshuis


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Groenplaats Antwerpen


Grote Markt Antwerpen


Grote Markt Antwerpen


Carolus Borromeuskerk Antwerpen


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Nice and sunny pictures, thanks man!


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Kampflamm said:


> Antwerp


nice!


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Kampflamm, you are a very talented photographer!

Your pictures really make me long for the summer now


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

My guess is it'll be back by June.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Antwerpen


Onze-Lieve-Vrouwekathedraal Antwerpen


Antwerpen Centraal


----------



## yabbes (Sep 18, 2011)

meer !


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful and lovely Antwerp....thanks for sharing @Kampflamm. :cheers:


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Antwerp

Het Steen fortress:


Het Steen

Facades on the Grote Markt:


Grote Markt Antwerp


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Antwerp


Antwerp


Antwerp


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

The grey and white picture of the façades is amazing! :cheers:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Do you have any shots from the diamond district...I mean isn't that an unmissable, integral part of the city's identity?


----------



## Puinkabouter (Jan 8, 2007)

^^ Of the city's economy, yes. Of its visual identity: far less. You can check it out on Google Maps: is a collection of dull office buildings, centered around Rijfstraat/Hoveniersstraat/Schupstraat, just west of the Central Station. It looks very inconspicuous.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ Ok yeah, checked it out. Not too glamourous indeed, and lots of Hassidic folk walking around. The main shopping street with very elaborate commercial buildings seems to be around there too. Interesting. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

That church tower is pretty spectacular.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Rubens Antwerp


City Hall Antwerp


Antwerp


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely! This city has some fantastic architecture, well captured by you of course.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Antwerp


Antwerp


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

That's the church with Rubens' grave in the last picture.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome photos from Antwerp. :cheers:


----------



## BelgiumKanarie (Sep 5, 2012)

hellospank25 said:


> Do they speak French or Dutch in this city?


Both, but mostly dutch


----------



## leftphalange (Apr 6, 2012)

I remember being fascinated by this city as a kid and I've never been there. lol

Great pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Antwerp :cheers:


----------



## pedro (Nov 17, 2003)

Congratulations for the pictures!

I love that city, I've been visiting it for work at least once a year and every time I get there I like it more and more.

The buildings in the diamond district are not interesting, but there are nice pictures to be taken there such as the specific Jew shops which are not usual outside Jewish districts as that one. The high concentration of orthodox Jew men with their curly hair and hats called for my attention. 
In one of the pictures appears an Italian restaurant called Da Giovanni which is quite good and you may enjoy a good pizza with one of those local superb beers.

I've to say that this city is my favourite in the Benelux, closely followed by Ghent. 

The station was nice the first time I saw it teen years ago, but now with the arrival of high speed trains and its reform has become to be one of the must beautiful in Europe.

The shield on the city hall is curious because has a lot of elements that came from the shield of Spain, it's not because of nothing, it's because in that age (XVI the century)it was part of the Spanish Crown, because of some heritages of the Spanish king Charles I. 

I was last Monday very close to it, in Aarstelaar, and unfortunately didn't have time to get there and spend some hours there, however I expect to visit it again this summer.

I have some pictures of the city to add, but the quality is definitely not the same at all.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

BelgiumKanarie said:


> Both, but mostly dutch


Antwerp is a Dutch-speaking city. But most people also know English and French (although it depends from person to person).


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Antwerpen Centraal:


Antwerpen Centraal

Topless Belgians:


Antwerp

Grote Markt:


Grote Markt Antwerp


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Summer is back in town! :colgate:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^  ...amazing, very nice new photos btw


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Benonie said:


> Summer is back in town! :colgate:


Well, it's been an extremely warm winter. :shifty:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Indeed! Sunday and monday spring was in the air.


----------

